# Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten



## penell (15. September 2009)

Hi, wollte mal Erfahrungen austauschen, es geht darum welche Fische "stinken" wenn man Sie z.b. vom Haken befreit und man dann Ihren Schleim (ja auch mit nassen Händen) an der Hand hat.
Finde ja nicht das es stinkt, nur halt naja fischig
Also ich fang mal an
Brassen finde ich schlimm
Barsch ist mir angenehm - Kaulbarsch dagen ekligggg 
Zander ist super.
Rotauge/feder, naja auch nicht der Hit.

Kann es sein, das z.b. Lauben fast gar nicht riechen und kleben? Kam mir so vor


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Dorsch beim ausnehmen.... dagegen riecht der Stint sehr gut.

Es gibt 2 Sachen die stinken nach Fisch... eins davon ist Fisch.


----------



## Ossipeter (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Schellfisch beim Ausnehmen oder hochheben - deswegen der Spitzname "Pubser"


----------



## penell (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Dorsch beim ausnehmen.... dagegen riecht der Stint sehr gut.
> 
> Es gibt 2 Sachen die stinken nach Fisch... eins davon ist Fisch.




ihhhh


----------



## TRANSformator (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Dorsch beim ausnehmen.... dagegen riecht der Stint sehr gut.
> 
> Es gibt 2 Sachen die stinken nach Fisch... eins davon ist Fisch.



Und das zweite ist die vermisste Muschi ?


----------



## BöhserZwerg (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Der Döbel...bäh...ekelhaft!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schellfisch beim Ausnehmen oder hochheben - deswegen der Spitzname "Pubser"


 

Schlimmer gehts nimmer.:v

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schellfisch beim Ausnehmen oder hochheben - deswegen der Spitzname "Pubser"



Das würde ich auch sagen...der Schellfisch trägt seinen Spitznamen zu Recht. #t


----------



## penell (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

stinke Brasse sind oll!
Sollen aber wenn Sie ne gewisse grösse erreicht haben gar nicht mehr so doll mit Schleim besetzt sein


----------



## tidecutter (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Schellfisch! Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## miosga (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Wenn der Brassen-Schleim an den Händen trocknet, dass finde ich bis jetzt am schlimmsten. Riecht einfach nur eckelig:v


----------



## Mai (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Hab mal gehört, dass der Lumb beim Ausnehmen so stinkt. Stimmt das?


----------



## wacko (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



BigWels schrieb:


> Der Döbel...bäh...ekelhaft!!!!!


durchaus, der wird noch noch mim LipGrip angepackt #6


----------



## Franky (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Nee, Lumben stinken nicht ganz so - aber mir ist auch noch kein Süßwasserfisch untergekommen, der einem Schelli das Wasser reichen könnte. Aal- und Brassenschleim riecht dagegen wie Chanel No 5 :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



penell schrieb:


> stinke Brasse sind oll!
> Sollen aber wenn Sie ne gewisse grösse erreicht haben gar nicht mehr so doll mit Schleim besetzt sein


 

Woher hast du denn diese Theorie ?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

schließe mich unbedingt der schellfischfraktion an! aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

|wavey:





leopard_afrika schrieb:


> schließe mich unbedingt der schellfischfraktion an! aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.


 



Stimmt,aber man sollte sie beim landen mit der Köttelskiste
nach aussen halten.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Torsk1 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Eindeutig Schellfisch
Aber lecker ist er


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Hi,
Wer schon mal nen Döbel gefangen hat der weiss was stinkt!
Als mein Kollege den seinen ersten Döbel dran hatte wollte er von mir das ich ihn Kescher! Worauf ich nur trocken antwortete : " Schmeiss den Kescher weg!" er Kescherte ihn dann selbst! Nachdem er gemerkt hatte warum ich meine trockene antwort gegeben hatte, konnte man den Kescher schon wegschmeissen!
Der Schleim den diese Mistfiecher absondern geht nämlich nicht mehr aus dem Stoff der Maschen raus! Nach dem trocknen bleibt zu mindest eins: *Der stinkende , beissende,ekelige, und kotzreitz verursachende Gestank!  *Wie das beim Ausnehmen der Fiecher ist oder gar beim Verzehr will ich gar nicht erst testen! Am Ende bleibt eins zu sagen:*
                         Döbel stinken!*
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## FlorryB (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Schellfisch ganz klar.
Danach kommt meiner Meinung nach der Lumb.

Aber was da bei so nem Schelli abgeht ist schon heftig...


----------



## Salotti OL (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



> Der stinkende , beissende,ekelige, und kotzreitz verursachende Gestank! Wie das beim Ausnehmen der Fiecher ist oder gar beim Verzehr will ich gar nicht erst testen! Am Ende bleibt eins zu sagen:
> Döbel stinken!




:q:q:q Stiimt....|uhoh:

Habe letztens einen gebraten... ist die Hölle... schlimmer wie grüne Heringe...:v

nach dem zweiten Bissen mußte ich ihn leider wegen der 7 Millionen Gräten in meinem Mund der Biologischen Tonne zuführen... wenn mir nun noch mal einer auf den Gummifisch hopst bete ich, daß er nur einen Haken im Mundwinkel hat...#h
LG Sarotti


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

hallo...

@ fishcatcher99...
also ganz so krass finde ich es nicht...|muahah:
es stinkt schon....aber ich finde bachforellen  richen recht angenehm...|rolleyes


----------



## LocalPower (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wer schon mal nen Döbel gefangen hat der weiss was stinkt!
> Als mein Kollege den seinen ersten Döbel dran hatte wollte er von mir das ich ihn Kescher! Worauf ich nur trocken antwortete : " Schmeiss den Kescher weg!" er Kescherte ihn dann selbst! Nachdem er gemerkt hatte warum ich meine trockene antwort gegeben hatte, konnte man den Kescher schon wegschmeissen!
> Der Schleim den diese Mistfiecher absondern geht nämlich nicht mehr aus dem Stoff der Maschen raus! Nach dem trocknen bleibt zu mindest eins: *Der stinkende , beissende,ekelige, und kotzreitz verursachende Gestank!  *Wie das beim Ausnehmen der Fiecher ist oder gar beim Verzehr will ich gar nicht erst testen! Am Ende bleibt eins zu sagen:*
> ...



Für sowas gibts gummierte Kescher...da bleibt nachm abspülen nix dran was müffeln kann...hab jetzt selber nen Balzer Never hook Never smell, und schon diverse Monsterbrassen gekeschert die mir beim gufieren draufgeknallt sind...da müffelt noch nix #6


----------



## offense80 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Stinkefisch Nr. 1 = Schellfisch

Stinkefisch Nr. 2 = Wittling  (finde ich zumindest)


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Brassen, ganz eindeutig Brassen.

Und zwar solche wie der, in dem sich mein damaliger Hund mit Genuß gewälzt hat. Der war schon ´ne Woche tot. |uhoh:


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ok - wenn das so ist, mach ich mal ein ganz neues Faß auf und bringe den Surstromming ins Spiel.... :q:q:q


----------



## LocalPower (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

 bestimmt lecker...mit Klammer auf der Nase  :q

Zitat Wikipedia:



> In Deutschland verteilte zu Weihnachten 1981 eine Mieterin im Treppenhaus Surströmmingtunke. Ihr wurde fristlos gekündigt. Das Landgericht Köln bestätigte die Kündigung, nachdem in der mündlichen Verhandlung eine Dose Surströmming geöffnet wurde.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Schellfisch dicht gefolgt von Lippfischkaka....


----------



## Flo_97209 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Hechte stinken auch ordentlich, aber fast noch schlimmer sind die Äschen. Von wegen Thymian und so.. :q


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Barben beim ausnehmen #d


----------



## Herby777 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

@LahnDöbel - ganz deiner Meinung. Wenn man Barben mitnimmt, sollte man dies unbedingt am Wasser tun!


----------



## penell (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Noch nen Tip, falls ihr mal in einem Hotel gewesen seit was euch gar nicht gefallen hat, Service, Freundlichkeit, dann schön nen Stück Fisch hinterm Schrank oder der Klimaanlage. Das kommt besonders gut in den südlichen Wärmeren Ländern


----------



## Locke4865 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

denke mal 
1 Schelli
2 Köhler

glaub fast das eine Bütte Seelachs beim Filettieren mehr stinkt als jeder Schelli beim Abhaken
gehe aber in meiner Aufzählung vom Anlanden der Fische aus


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Heeeeeeeee? bei euch stinken ja alle Fischarten?#c|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ich finde auch Schellfisch.

Aland stinkt, Welsschleim fängt ziemlich schnell an zu stinken, wenn man ihn an den Klamotten und Händen hat...

Hecht stinkt.

Makrelen und Heringe stinken nach einer Weile extrem.

Lauben stinken irgendwie garnicht, die riechen sogar ganz gut.

Pelletbomberforellen stinken auch irgendwie.


----------



## penell (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Lauben stinken irgendwie garnicht, die riechen sogar ganz gut.




sag ich ja auch, weiss jemand woher es kommt


----------



## Pickerfreund (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ich denke der aal


----------



## Jose (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

mir stinken fischeR am meisten, die puffluiparfüms benutzen. könnten ja auch gleich klosteine lutschen 

im ernst, was versteht ihr denn unter stinken? 
dass die innereien mancher arten nicht gerade lecker riechen ist klar.
ich kenn aber keinen fisch der stinkt.

viel eher kommt mir alles hoch beim gestank an oftmals bevorzugten angelplätzen ('duftfahnen' von klärbecken etc.)

dass die innereien mancher arten nicht gerade lecker riechen ist klar.
und das nicht nur bei fischen (auch der kollege letztens mit seinen darmwinden)
ist doch eigentlich schön, dass die fische nicht nur unterschiedlich aussehen sondern auch unterschiedlich riechen, manche sogar recht interessant.

ehrlich, ich kenn  keinen fisch der stinkt.
beim wels find ich den schleim ziemlich widerlich - hat aber mit nase nix zu tun. gibt da noch andere 'schleimer' (versteh die karpfenfraktion sowieso nicht)

und was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, wenn jemand sagt dass  hecht stinkt: richtig, er riecht eigentümlich, errinnert mich an den geruch von blühender gerste, also nix stinkistinki.
das sind, wie oben schon geschrieben, für mich die klosteinlutscher.

wenn ihr aber mal wirklich ein bleibendes dufterlebnis haben wollt: conger ausnehmen. huiii!


----------



## bobbl (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Hecht!

Aber wie muss ich mir nen Schellfischgeruch vorstellen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



bobbl schrieb:


> Aber wie muss ich mir nen Schellfischgeruch vorstellen?




Wie Du dir den Gestank von einem Schellfisch vorstellen musst kann ich dir jetzt schlecht beschreiben....das muss man erleben....oder auch besser nicht.#t


----------



## penell (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wie Du dir den Gestank von einem Schellfisch vorstellen musst kann ich dir jetzt schlecht beschreiben....das muss man erleben....oder auch besser nicht.#t




würde ich auch gerne mal, so schlimm ja?
wie verwester Hund?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Schließlich hat es bis noch jeder Überlebt. 
Wer es aber mal erleben will, einfach mal Urlaub in Norwegen machen und mit etwas Glück kommt man zu diesem zweifelhaften Verknüpfen. Eins muss aber auch gesagt werden, der Schellfisch ist ein hervorragender Speisefisch.#6


----------



## Janemann (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

tote fische^^


----------



## atze83 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Schellfisch kenn ich nicht, bin aber echt neugierig
Aber Äschen kenn ich und kann sagen, dass die nicht wirklich stinken, aber arg eigentümlich riechen, ganz komisch-hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es von Fisch zu Fisch unterschiedlich ist und die kapitalen( ab 50cm) eher stärker "riechen"...warum, das weiß ich nicht...;+


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Schellfisch und Dorsch sind auch meine Favoriten, zumindestens unter den lebenden Exemplaren. Unter den toten dürften Surströmming und isländischer Eishai kaum zu überbieten sein...|uhoh:

Ein Freund von mir, der lange Zeit in Afrika lebte, erzählte mal von den dortigen Lungenfischen, die dermaßen bestialisch stinken sollen, dass man echt das Würgen bekommt! Einfach in Stücke gehackt und in Wasser gekocht sollen sie aber für die Einheimischen eine Delikatesse sein, obwohl der apokalyptische Gestank der in Dreckwasser brodelnden Stinkfischstücke wie eine Dunstglocke über´m ganzen Dorf hängt! er hat´s jedenfalls nur einmal probiert....


----------



## Pinn (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ich finde, ein ordentlich verschleimter und ausreichend feuchter Unterfangkescher im warmen Kofferraum kann es mit jedem Fisch aufnehmen! Man muß ihm nur etwas Zeit geben. Dagegen kann kein Fisch anstinken.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich finde, ein ordentlich verschleimter und ausreichend feuchter Unterfangkescher im warmen Kofferraum kann es mit jedem Fisch aufnehmen! Man muß ihm nur etwas Zeit geben. Dagegen kann kein Fisch anstinken.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Das stimmt! oder wenn mann wie mein Kollege seine 20 Barsche 1 Woche lange im Hochsommer in einer Schwarzen Dachbox in der prallen Sonne stehen lässt! *Mmhh! Das Schmeckt!
*(Zitat : Alfred Bioleck):q
Ich sag euch die waren gar und vielen so von den Gräten!
Aber gegessen hatt er sir trotz des leeeeeicht unangenehmen geruchs nicht mehr! Eigendlich komisch, in Schweden gillt sowas ja als Delikatesse!:q:q:q:q:q:v:v
mfg:vik: und nochmal:v
Achso die Dachbox wurde dem nächsten Giftmülltransport beigesteuert , die leuchtete vor Gestank im dunkeln!|bigeyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ich hasse den Geruch von Hecht und Dorsch...


----------



## Pinn (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Das stimmt! oder wenn mann wie mein Kollege seine 20 Barsche 1 Woche lange im Hochsommer in einer Schwarzen Dachbox in der prallen Sonne stehen lässt! *Mmhh! Das Schmeckt!
> *(Zitat : Alfred Bioleck):q
> Ich sag euch die waren gar und vielen so von den Gräten!
> Aber gegessen hatt er sir trotz des leeeeeicht unangenehmen geruchs nicht mehr! Eigendlich komisch, in Schweden gillt sowas ja als Delikatesse!:q:q:q:q:q:v:v
> ...



Moin fishcatcher99,
sowas ist gestanksmäßig absolute Spitze! Aber wie ein guter Wein muss auch bei einem vergessenen Fisch das 'odeur' erstmal reifen. Ich hatte mal auf einer Angeltour einen Leihwagen mit einem vergessenen Fisch vor den umgeklappten Rücksitzen. Gottseidank habe ich den Fisch von meinem Angelpartner noch rechtzeitig vor der Rückgabe endeckt, denn sonst hätte ich den Wagen wegen des penetranten Geruchs womöglich kaufen müssen.|supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## donlotis (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Gummifische stinken am fiesesten... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



donlotis schrieb:


> Gummifische stinken am fiesesten...


Genau! :m Weiß gar nicht, wieso da jemand überhaupt reinbeissen mag. |kopfkrat

Wie aber alle Leser der Asterix-Comics wissen, stinken die frischen Fische von Verleihnix am meisten! :q


----------



## fischklöten (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Seewolf beim ausnehmen,machen es nur noch unter Wasser


----------



## jannisO (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Hab schon  erlebt das es Situationen gab, wo ich voller Hoffnung auf das Kommende auspackte, jedoch fest stellte, das es nach Fisch gestunken hat, was mich wiederum schnell alles vergessen lies und ich schnellstens einpackte. Leider handelte es sich dabei nicht wirklich um Fisch, da dieser zwei Beine hatte.  :v:v:q:q:q:q


----------



## fish4fun (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



jannisO schrieb:


> Hab schon  erlebt das es Situationen gab, wo ich voller Hoffnung auf das Kommende auspackte, jedoch fest stellte, das es nach Fisch gestunken hat, was mich wiederum schnell alles vergessen lies und ich schnellstens einpackte. Leider handelte es sich dabei nicht wirklich um Fisch, da dieser zwei Beine hatte.  :v:v:q:q:q:q



Heisst es dann nicht "Schrittfisch"?|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## Bungo (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Döbel stinken am meisten, ich hab den Geruch von eben noch in der Nase


----------



## Jose (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

mir stinken die am meisten, die ich sehen kann aber nicht beissen.


----------



## penell (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Jose schrieb:


> mir stinken die am meisten, die ich sehen kann aber nicht beissen.




der ist auch gut


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Heisst es dann nicht "Schrittfisch"?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß


Schenkeldunst!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



jannisO schrieb:


> Hab schon erlebt das es Situationen gab, wo ich voller Hoffnung auf das Kommende auspackte, jedoch fest stellte, das es nach Fisch gestunken hat, was mich wiederum schnell alles vergessen lies und ich schnellstens einpackte. Leider handelte es sich dabei nicht wirklich um Fisch, da dieser zwei Beine hatte. :v:v:q:q:q:q


 


In den untersten Preisklassen kann man doch wohl
nicht mehr erwarten.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

schellfisch ist schon gewaltig vom geruch her. 
Man kann diesen penedraten geruch durch liasan verfeinern. Eine möglichkeiten ist, indem man  sich die hände an der hose seiner patnerin säubert - dann wird er süßlich und entwickelt sich blumenhaft - zum träumen gut.


----------



## fish4fun (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> In den untersten Preisklassen kann man doch wohl
> nicht mehr erwarten.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:





Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> schellfisch ist schon gewaltig vom geruch her.
> Man kann diesen penedraten geruch durch liasan verfeinern. Eine möglichkeiten ist, indem man  sich die hände an der hose seiner patnerin säubert - dann wird er süßlich und entwickelt sich blumenhaft - zum träumen gut.



Hauaha, 

hier treffen sich die Experten.|bigeyes:vik:|uhoh:

Weiter so.....

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> schellfisch ist schon gewaltig vom geruch her.
> Man kann diesen penedraten geruch durch liasan verfeinern. Eine möglichkeiten ist,* indem man sich die hände an der hose seiner patnerin säubert - dann wird er süßlich und entwickelt sich blumenhaft - zum träumen gut.*





*Soll ich den Spruch mal an Inge weitergeben???*

*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ich kenne auch angler die stinken!


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schenkeldunst!


 
Oh mein Gott !!:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott !!:q


 



Scheint einen anrüchigen Bekanntenkreis zu haben.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

@ Jürgen- gelegentlich erzälhst du ihr das - damit wir lachen können.

Nicht nur lebende bzw. tote fische haben einen eigenartigen geruch auch andere tiere bis hin zum menschen, darunter zählen ja auch die angler. Für den menschen sind ja reichlich duftnoten im handel erhältlich, damit seine absonderung bzw. zersetzung neutral bzw. erträglich wird. 

Bei tieren ist das anders, einige lebende tiere verfeinern ihn auch bzw. wollen ihn überdecken - z.b. lieben hunde gerne kuhdung, sie rekeln sich förmlich darin, wie sagt man so schön: sie fühlen sich dann pudelwohl und geben vor freude, frauchen ein küsschen. 
Man nimmt sie im arm, streichelt sie und gelegentlich hört man die worte, du riechst heute wie papa.|supergri
Ein hundeleben ist das
In anderen ländern sieht das ganz anders aus, z.b. bei dem massai volk in afrika, baut man aus dem kuhdung sich die hütten und ihre kuh versorgt sie nicht nur mit milch, sondern es ist gleichzeitig auch ihre naturdusche, sie duschen sich mit dem urin - damit sie nicht von den stechfliegen gestochen werden.
Ein gesundes menschneleben ist das.

Weltweit sind die geschmäcksrichtungen bzw. lieblingsdüfte verschieden.


Wobei ein toter hering nach einiger zeit, verlassen in der angelkiste, einen ganz andere duftnote entwickelt als ein regenwurm - je nach breitengrad entwickelt er sich sogar schneller, ja er wird sogar wieder lebendig |supergri wobei die duftnote sich dann verändert.

Einige werben mit den worten - (schwimmt) im eigenen saft - soll angeblich gut sein. Jedenfalls wenn man den saft kennt und ihn liebt, denn einige können nicht genug davon bekommen.

Jedenfalls können schon die kleinsten fische gewaltig was ausrichten. Oft rieche ich an meine finger und denke, oh mein gott, welch ein geruch.


----------



## GolemX (23. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Also ich hab schon ein paar größere Zander ausgenommen und die stanken extreme widerlich.


----------



## drilli (23. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

...aber warum riechen Fische so?


liegt es daran, dass sich Eva im Paradies in einem Bach gewaschen hat und Gott einfach den Geruch aus den Fischen net mehr raus bekommen hat?


Und wie riechen wir für Fische? Hab ich deshalb so wenig gefangen dieses Jahr?


Fragen über Fragen....|kopfkrat


----------



## PapaBear (26. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Also ganz klar schwedischer Surstroming und isländischer Eishai gibts da noch ne Steigerung???:v Wenn ja will ich es nicht wissen. Obwohl da ist ja der Mench Schuld der hats ja zubereitet.


----------



## angelpfeife (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Nordsee stinkt!! Und das bis zum Himmel. Wer schonmal da stand wo die ihre Küchenluft rausblasen der überlegt sich zweimal dort was zu essen:v


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Moin,
Wittlinge stinken zur Hölle! Ein bisschen wie eingelegte Gurken, aber noch etwas verfeinert. :v

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Hey,nix gegen Wittlinge ja,das sind meine Freunde 
Die stellten den Einzigen Fang der letztjährigen Makrelentour da!|gr:


----------



## Andal (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Ich habe mal einen Sommer lang in einer Seefischerei gearbeitet. Dort hatte es eine extra Mülltonne für die Schlachtabfälle. Sie wurde einmal die Woche von einem Entsorger geleert. Diesen Duft nenne ich wahre Brutalität!:v


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische "stinken" am meisten*

Döbel. Wir haben am Gewässer übernachtet und immer wenn ein schöner Windzug kam, kam der Geruch vom ihm Gebüsch liegenden seit paar Tagen totem Döbel vorbei. Sehr lecker, vorallem beim Essen.


----------

